# String Derailment Soon?



## icecoldx (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi there,

I recently got a new compound bow 55#, after a few shots, I found some marking on the cable near the bottom cam, I realise the cable are not parallel to the cam.
Mainly due to the cable guard rod, but it is impossible to shoot without a cable guard and the angle of cable guard is already at its lowest possibly.
I am really scare this bow will derail itself and hurt someone.
Here are the pictures, any advise would be appricated
I am happy to upload specific picture if needed




























Thanks


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

One thing you can do is adjust your cable guard to just alow enough clearance for your fletching.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Loosen and adjust your cable rod more towards the 1:00 position. Set it so your cables just have enough clearance for the arrow fletching you are using. This will eliminate some of the side load on your cables.


----------



## Westaussieguy (Mar 6, 2011)

change your cable slide so that the cables are running on the inside of the bar and not on the outside.


----------



## icecoldx (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. I have already adjusted the cables as close to the fletching as possible in the picture.
I am thinking of refunding it at the moment, because I am really not comfortable with the bow.


----------



## onza08 (Jun 4, 2012)

looks to me like you still have a lot of room left to move cable guard in more. fletching has to clear riser shelf and your rest. look where they are in relation to your cable clearance


----------



## icecoldx (Mar 3, 2013)

onza08 said:


> looks to me like you still have a lot of room left to move cable guard in more. fletching has to clear riser shelf and your rest. look where they are in relation to your cable clearance


Shot was taken at a lower angle, sorry for the bad cameramanship. I did place a arrow on the nock while adjusting the guard rod.


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

It really does not look that bad to me.


----------



## Neophyte2 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sorry, can't find a way to delete this message


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

cable slide is on the wrong side. Those cables should be on the OTHER side of the cable slide bar, closer to the string.


----------



## icecoldx (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi guys, thanks for the advise. I tried placed the cable slider bar on the other side. In fact, I even moved it few mm away from the fletch as well. The cable is still leaning away from the cam. Not a safe bow ?


----------



## pattersonj11 (Jul 27, 2012)

Seems like it will work. Use caution.


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

About any bow with a cable guard is going to have a little cable lean, I would shoot it and have fun with it.


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

looks like you can get more clearance by turning your nock and lining your fletching up with your rest.


----------



## icecoldx (Mar 3, 2013)

Green River said:


> About any bow with a cable guard is going to have a little cable lean, I would shoot it and have fun with it.


I was just wondering too, since cable guard is a must ... won't the cable always be abit off to the side ? ... but I have no experience to backup my judgement =[


----------



## icecoldx (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you so much for all the info. I finally decided to sent the bow back due to cam tear mark on cable after just a few shot .


----------

